# Whats the difference between Fatar tp100 and Fatar tp40 keys on midi controllers?



## RasmusFors (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi,first time poster here.

I'm in the market to buy me a new 88 key midi controller, since my old one is getting tired. I've looked at studiologics Acuna 88 and Vkm 188 plus. They're around the same price at my local retailer and the most apperent difference is the extra controlls on the Vkm. However, when I looked at the studiologic site, it stood that the Acunas keys was Fatar tp100, and the Vkm was tp40gh. This makes me unsure, whats the difference between the Fatar tp100 and the tp40 keys ? Wich is the most realistik ones, (the ones that feels more like a grandpiano) ?

Thanks in advance :D


----------

